
Announcing Dallas New Tech; Monthly Event to Preview Exciting New Technologies - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/news/announcing-dallas-new-tech-monthly-event-to-preview-exciting-new-technologies/
======
ScottWhigham
_If you 're a startup founder, work for a tech company, or are generally an
awesome person involved in the tech community, then this ticket is for you!
BOOYAH!_

What's the story behind the $10 reg fee? I assumed that it would include
dinner/drinks/something but I can't find anything confirming that. I would've
guessed it was a free event given that there's already at least one corporate
sponsor (or so it appears). Failing that, I would've thought it was maybe a
"members only" thing like Texchange. Do the startups doing the demo also have
to pay to demo?

